# Why would my wine got cloudy ?



## NSwiner (Mar 7, 2010)

I rack my Trio Blanc Friday because I was going to filter it today so thought I'd give it time incase I did get a little sediment off the bottom time to drop down . Well there wasn't any amount to speak of but it went cloudy on me yesterday . I did leave it sitting on the floor ( I forgot to ask hubby to lift it for me ) but it's on the main floor and it didn't get really cold that night . I back sweetened it and had let it clear a little longer but it was fine until I racked it . The Raspberry white Zinfandel the same day is fine and it's sitting on the floor also . Any ideas of what I might have done wrong so I don't do it again .


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you degas well? What clearing agent did you use?


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes I degassed well with a drill mounted rod ,it was one of the easiest ones to degas so far .I used the clearing agent that came with the kit I didn't write down but says it's either chitosan or isinglass , but maybe someone else that did this kit can tell me for sure which one it was .Is this something I should write down in my notes for kits ? I haven't been because I just thought they put in what works best for that type of wine . It's been at room temp 68 - 70 .Anything else I can tell you that might help ?


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2010)

Some where on this list I posted my Wine Makers Log. I write everything down. Same to kits too.
Let it go for now. Remember Time and Patience wil solve alot..


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 7, 2010)

This seams to be a common theme I have been hearing. I degassed with the drill and also Vacuum pump. I have had a belt on it since the 02/26 and I still feel it is has not cleared as it should have. I will definitely be filtering this one.


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine was clearing a bit slower then hey said but I wasn't worried since I had sweetened & thought that made it take longer . I racked it the normal amount have times and did this extra one .


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 7, 2010)

i hardly ever degas my wine. i usually give it a splash racking once in the end and it almost always gets the extra gas out. never hurts to let it sit again and possibly rack again, too!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like there was a little bit of sediment on the very bottom that must of gottenstirred up.


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 7, 2010)

Well the next time I want to filter & bottle 2 wines the same day I will make sure to rack into other carboy a week ahead of time incase I have the same problem . Now I have to redo all those bottles .


----------



## Wade E (Mar 7, 2010)

Always keep the racking cane off the bottom until the last minute just so that you dont disturb the lees and have a gallon jug handy incase you do disturb the little bit left at the end to let that clear in the jug.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 8, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Always keep the racking cane off the bottom until the last minute just so that you dont disturb the lees and have a gallon jug handy incase you do disturb the little bit left at the end to let that clear in the jug.



yep, i stand there with the can the whole time. it's boring, but i'd rather keep as much lees out of the racking as possible. i don't filter, so i like to make sure i get as much sediment out as possible and hope it might allow for less rackings in the end.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2010)

I dont bottle anymore until there is nothing in carboys anymore.


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the cane holder so it doesn't need to be held the whole time and I always keep it off the bottom .Like I said there might have been a tiny bit that came through but not enough IMO to make the whole cloud up the way it did . I'v had alot more then that come through when I first started making wine & it never got cloudy like that .I did add the clearing agent from other kit & its clear much better now .


----------

